# Duck snack sticks



## steelheadmike (Dec 21, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted but I wanted to share my duck stick smoke. I started with about 4lb of wild duck breasts which I ground. Then I added about 3lbs of 80/20 beef. After weighing the combined meats I added seasonings and tender quick. I used a combination of spices from Nepa's and bearcarver's recipes. Then they were stuffed into 21mm collagen casings and into the fridge for 24hrs. Here's they are after the fridge:







And into the smoker. 3.5 hrs at 135-140 with smoke and then 4 hrs at 175 until IT of 155. 






Out of the smoker to cool than into the fridge. 






Then cut up and sealed. Money shot:
	

		
			
		

		
	







One problem sort of I had was the the casings didn't bond to the meat real well. I ended up peeling off the casings from all the sticks. I actually liked them this way. Any ideas?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 21, 2013)

Those look great ,,,, Very nice


----------



## boykjo (Dec 22, 2013)

steelheadmike said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but I wanted to share my duck stick smoke. I started with about 4lb of wild duck breasts which I ground. Then I added about 3lbs of 80/20 beef. After weighing the combined meats I added seasonings and tender quick. I used a combination of spices from Nepa's and bearcarver's recipes. Then they were stuffed into 21mm collagen casings and into the fridge for 24hrs. Here's they are after the fridge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can make them skinless

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95395/unstuffed-smoked-beef-pepperoni-sticks-with-qview


----------

